# ARD Moderatorin starb an einer Gasvergiftung



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

​
TV-Moderatorin Miriam Christmann ist bei einem tragischen Unfall ums Leben gekommen. Gemeinsam mit ihrem Lebengefährten Timo Richter (41) ist die 41 Jahre alte Journalistin, die unter anderem das ARD-Büffet moderierte, im Schlaf erstickt, wie die "Bild"- berichtet . Demnach hätte das Paar ihren Grill in die Wohnung gestellt, nachdem sie ihn auf der Terasse benutzt hätten. Offensicht dachten sie, die Holzkohle sei bereits verglüht. Tatsächlich habe die Kohle jedoch giftiges Kohlenmonoxid abgeben und das Paar im Schlaf vergiftet. Sie beiden seien erstickt, schreibt Bild. Das Gas sei völlig geruchsfrei und gerade deshalb so gefährlich.

Gefunden wurden die beiden, weil sich laut "Bild" Christmanns Kollegen am nächsten Morgen Sorgen machten. Beide waren nicht zur Arbeit erschienen. Als die Polizei nach ihnen suchte und in der Wohnung eintraf, fanden die Beamten das Paar im Schlafzimmer – tot.


----------



## Katzun (23 Mai 2008)

tragische geschichte!


----------

